# Doserless mod on my rr45



## haz_pro (Apr 4, 2013)

I spent this evening making my rr45 doserless, it's not perfect but it works.

Rather messy, think because of static? I'll keep it for a while but may go back to the doser eventually as I hate mess!


----------



## haz_pro (Apr 4, 2013)

Used my wdt funnel with my portafilter today and the results were much less messy. Grounds all within the basket rather than my portafilter, grinder, worktop etc.

The grounds did eventually begin to stick to the side though, however these were easily brushed down into the basket, much easier than the doser!


----------

